# Weanling Halter Class



## NordicJuniper (Jun 9, 2009)

Well as some of you may know the barn filly went to a show this last weekend and competed against other weanlings in a halter class. First place prize was $100 and I am proud to say that she won the class. It was awesome advertising for the farm stud whom is her sire because once people saw her performance and saw that she won they wanted to know who she was bred by, so got the word out and handed out a lot of business cards :]

Hopefully this is the start of a good show career for her. She has all the right stuff.


















No Pictures from the actual show yet.


----------

